

Ask HN: CS Student Looking For Guidance - erniejimz

I am a CS Junior and I feel like my coding skills are good enough to get a full time job. What are your guys thoughts on leaving school?
======
pradn
Having a college degree is an important social signal in the eyes of most
people. If you're only going to be in college for an another year, I'd say go
finish the degree. Plus, the college experience isn't something you can
recreate later in life. Take advantage of it while you can.

~~~
erniejimz
My college life is different though. I was in the Marine Infantry for 4 years.
So I came out older than everyone already. The only college "thing" I do is go
to the library.

~~~
cookrn
Would switching to part time at finishing your degree while you freelance as
well be an option? That might you allow you to try out lots of different types
of CS/programming/development work in different industries and build some
history and contacts while school is finishing up.

~~~
erniejimz
I have never thought of this, thanks!!

------
rajacombinator
Stay in school, coast if you want to, work on personal project and have fun
and socialize. You will probably never have as much free time again. I got out
after 3 years and looking back I think it was a mistake.

~~~
erniejimz
Thanks Raja, I think im going to stay in.

------
albedo
College is also a really good place to meet and work with people who could
eventually become your technical cofounders, the scarcest ingredient for most
startups.

~~~
erniejimz
Good point albedo, I have met a lot of interesting people.

------
jacalata
What makes you think that? What kind of job?

~~~
erniejimz
I am currently interning at a defense contractor and I do more than the full
time people. So I am confident in my skills to get a full time job.

~~~
tw334
From an economic perspective, would it cost you less to 1) Stay in school (pay
tuition) and continue doing part time work during the school year, and do a
summer internship this summer, or 2) Leave school and work full time, but pay
for living expenses?

I am a CS Junior as well, but I wasn't in the Marine Infantry. I agree with
pradn about the social signal of having a degree, but how do the costs play
out? And do you already have any full time offers?

